# Utah Lake



## sherlock (Apr 26, 2012)

I am thinking about going to Utah Lake for some Catfish. I usually go to Lincoln Beach, but we are taking my brother's boat, and it would be a lot closer to launch at Provo. Anyone had any luck there recently?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

sherlock said:


> I am thinking about going to Utah Lake for some Catfish. I usually go to Lincoln Beach, but we are taking my brother's boat, and it would be a lot closer to launch at Provo. Anyone had any luck there recently?


May be a little late, but we have been a couple times and have been crushing it.
Several nice ones too.

Good luck.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> May be a little late, but we have been a couple times and have been crushing it.
> Several nice ones too.
> 
> Good luck.


Fly and a bubble?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

PBH said:


> Fly and a bubble?


LMAO. I wish. It would be hella fun to land a 28 inch cat on a fly and bubble. As it was, it was whitebass/worm combo under bubble. My "tippet" was 6 lb test silver thread.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Lindon has been decent as well. We pulled in a few cats that weighed out at 7 lbs. friday. white bass cut bait has been the ticket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boi-san (Dec 2, 2014)

I saw the DWR can start testing for algal blooms again. Have there been any recent reports of green-blue algae at UL?


----------



## TOgden (Sep 10, 2007)

Boi-san said:


> I saw the DWR can start testing for algal blooms again. Have there been any recent reports of green-blue algae at UL?


I've attached a link to the water quality web site for the latest information.

https://deq.utah.gov/water-quality/utah-lake-algal-bloom-monitoring-2020

Good luck if you go!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Are there any good shore fishing spots on Utah lake Or anywhere else. ? My brother just moved out from our native Iowa and I have not been fishing since I moved out here over a decade ago. We’ve tried a few spots without a bite. He’s an avid fisher of the rivers n creeks of the Midwest n I have no info for him.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

We used to fish off of the Provo airport dike on the west side of it. During warmer weather we would wade out to try different locations. Then you have Lincoln Beach and areas around the Lindon boat harbor. 

But what is he planning on fishing for? Is he fishing with lures or bait? Mudcats/bullheads can be caught just about anywhere on it. Channel cats are a little bit different. White bass are plentiful also


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

At this point I think he’s just looking for fish in general. He knows about bait n lures n such. I’m no use to him on starting points. I’ve always been more of a small game guy n a terrible fisherman. We tried bottom fishing with bait but water levels are so low around shore, it was more of us sitting and catching up. In Iowa we’d fish for blues, bullheads, flatheads n channel cats Or walleye, perch n crappie.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

As the water warms up so will the fishing. We would catch a gunnysack full of mud cats in just a couple of hours using worms under a bobber. Then there was always the occasional white bass or carp. We would use shrimp or cut up white bass for the channel cats. But when the spawn starts with the white bass you will have a hard time keeping them off of the hood using lures, and the walleye should be coming close to starting their spawn also. We always fished the Provo River for them.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

35whelen said:


> Are there any good shore fishing spots on Utah lake Or anywhere else. ? My brother just moved out from our native Iowa and I have not been fishing since I moved out here over a decade ago. We’ve tried a few spots without a bite. He’s an avid fisher of the rivers n creeks of the Midwest n I have no info for him.


The good shore fishing for catfish is probably about a month away, but there are shore fishing opportunities around all of the marinas and in the area of Lincoln beach. In about 5-6 weeks, the white bass will come on too and they can be a ton of fun as well. Any small jig or spinner will get some love. Watch for reports and give it a go. 

Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks. Will do.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Caught one white bass today. First fish my brother caught in Utah. Spawn must be about to happen based on what was leaking out of this male white bass when he was taking the hook out


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

35whelen said:


> Caught one white bass today. First fish my brother caught in Utah. Spawn must be about to happen based on what was leaking out of this male white bass when he was taking the hook out


Good to hear. It shouldn't be too long now. Crappie should be starting in about 2 weeks too, especially with warm weather.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Crappie more deep water or can you catch them from shore?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

35whelen said:


> Crappie more deep water or can you catch them from shore?


Shallow. They like structure like stick ups in the spring. Since they are kind of a localized resource, I will leave it at that.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I hear ya. Thanks!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I know of a crappie honey hole at UL. accessible only with a small boat or tube. Maybe I will drop the canoe in and check it out. Been a few years since I've fished it. I'll give you one hint of the location...."4"....


----------

